# So, the wife wanted a Potato Bin....



## CoryR (Dec 18, 2010)

Nothing special really, but I really had fun putting this together. In retrospect, I wish I had made it a bit larger and made a drawer in the bottom for onions, maybe on the next one! All that is left to do is stain and poly it this weekend.

Cory


----------



## Designing Woman (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks great Cory! My great aunt had a potato bin and the kids would always want to play with the potatoes! An onion tray on the bottom sounds like a great idea. (What time is dinner?):chef:


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Storing onions and potatoes close to each other encourages rotting of both. Something about the gasses emitted from both. Spuds like a cool dark dry placed while onions do better in open areas with good air circulation. When I grew a bunch of onions I would put them in old pantyhose and hang them in the garage which was about 45-50 degrees in winter. They would still start to sprout by spring. Now it's easier just to buy 1-2 per week and they are always fresh. Same with potatoes. Five pounds a week and no worry about spoilage. JMHO:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Did you give it to her with taters already in it? 








.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice work. Simple design. Very classic. Fanstastic.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Do they come with optional auto peelers? Very nice


----------



## CoryR (Dec 18, 2010)

Easy project complete, now to get on the funner things. Working on plans now for a matching coffee table and end tables for the media room.

Cory


----------

